# [boot] grub puis, ...... plus rien ! (Resolu)

## Norginou

Bonjour  :Smile: 

Premier message sur ce forum et c'est pour demander de l'aide.   :Crying or Very sad: 

J'ai installé Gentoo 2006.1 sur une machine hier et j'ai terminé ce matin, plutot lent le tromblon (8h30 de compil !) : 

K6-2@350MHz - 192Mo RAM - HDD 3Go & 4Go

Mes disques sont partionnés ainsi :

/dev/hda1   100Mo -> /boot (ext2)

/dev/hda2   2.8Go -> / (ext3)

/dev/hda5   300Mo -> SWAP

/dev/hdb1   4Go -> /home (ext3)

/dev/hdb5   200Mo -> SWAP

Archives: Stage3 i586

Version Portage telechargée : 20070221 (emergée ensuite) 

Noyau : 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 créé avec genkernel

En suivant le guide, tout se passe bien. 

Au reboot par contre, elle charge grub, m'affiche le menu puis "boote". Enfin, facon de parler ...

Elle affiche les paramètres executés du menu.lst, puis ecran noir durant 2 sec et reboot. Je me retrouve alors avec le test memoire du bios. Et c'est repartit pour un tour !

Make.conf (A)

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -march=k6-2 -pipe"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-kde -qt -gnome gtk alsa cdr dvd"
```

Menu.lst (Grub) (A)

```
default 0

timeout 2

#splashimage=(hd0,0) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2006.1 - Kernel 2.6.19

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda2 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

J'ai d'abord pensé a une erreur de mon menu.lst. Je l'ai donc modifié ainsi :

```
default 0

timeout 2

#splashimage=(hd0,0) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2006.1 - Kernel 2.6.19

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda2 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

Toujours rien. Y aurai t-il quelque chose d'evident qui m'echappe ?

Merci pour vos reponses  :Smile: Last edited by Norginou on Fri Feb 23, 2007 9:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ghoti

Bienvenue sur le forum !

La structure de ton post est exemplaire. Tout simplement : bravo !  :Smile: 

Concenant ton problème : il existe une FAQ officielle Gentoo concernant les problèmes de Grub.

Jette un coup d'oeil à la question 13 et vois si celà peut t'aider ...

[EDIT]

A part celà, deux petites remarques si j'ose :

- 500 Mo de swap pour 192 Mo de RAM, ça ne sert à rien : le disque étant au moins 1000 fois plus lent que la RAM, une opération qui te prendrait normalement 1 minute en RAM va te prendre au moins 16 heures en swap !

Le swap est une "roue de secours". Si tu dois y faire appel souvent, il vaut mieux rajouter une barrette de RAM...

Avec 128 Mo de swap, tu devrais pouvoir faire face aux débordements "légers"  :Wink: 

Pour info, je fonctionne avec 1 Go de RAM et pas de swap. Pourtant, j'ai actuellement 10 fenêtre firefox ouvertes et 4 ou 5 autres progs pas particulièrement légers ...

- tous les nouveaux se précipitent sur "genkernel". On peut comprendre car c'est une solution de facilité. Cependant, celà se paie par une complexité accrue du système (notamment, tout ce fatras d'"initrd"  :Sad: )

C'est le reproche qu'on fait aux distribs binaires "grand public". D'accord, c'est "touch & go" mais quand il y a un chouïa de problème, c'est la galère ...

Si tu as choisi Gentoo, c'est que tu en attends un peu plus que la distrib de "monsieur tout-le-monde" et, notamment, une souplesse sans égale.

Mais cette souplesse exige tout de même un certain investissement !

Gentoo est une des meilleures écoles pour apprendre Linux mais il faut abandonner tous les automatismes habituels.

Tout ce blabla pour te donner un conseil essentiel : compile ton noyau à la main ! Cela te donnera une excellente base de démarrage !  :Wink: Last edited by ghoti on Fri Feb 23, 2007 4:08 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## d2_racing

C'est vraiment excellent comme post.

Tu n'as même pas eu droit au fameux messsage à propos de rendre conforme ton tittre  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

Post propre, bien construit, respect des conventions dès le départ, franchement, ça fait plaisir, et il faut le dire !

Bienvenue parmi nous !

----------

## Norginou

Merci pour vos reponses.

Pour la mise en forme, j'ai un peu triché (parcouru un petit peu le forum avant de poster   :Razz:  ). Merci beaucoup.

Pour le reste, j'ai passé les options "nofb" et "noacpi" au noyau dans le menu.lst.

Sans grand succès malheuresement. Je reste avec la meme erreur ... 

En reflechissant, je me dit que, oui, j'ai bien pris un stage pour i586, oui, j'ai mis une optimisation "-march=k6-2 -O3", mais non, je ne voit pas d'ou cela peut venir ...

Ya t'ils des chances pour que cela vienne du noyau ? (j'ai fait un "genkernel all")

----------

## Mickael

Salut, bienvenue, félicitation pour ton poste!

Refait l'installation de grub. J'ai eu ce problème, et une ré-installation de grub en suivant le guide et à la main devrait faire l'affaire. DE toute façon pour le moment la seule erreur, c'est ton écran noir, donc on peut pas avancer. Un kernel panic aurait été préférable.   :Wink: 

EDIT : Ceci implique de chrooter depuis ton livecd, donc refait toute la manip de montage décrite dans la doc, et une fois cela fait, tu ré-installes que le grub, ok pas tout  :Laughing: 

EDIT2 : Bon week-end à vous  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Norginou wrote:*   

> (j'ai fait un "genkernel all")

 

Au risque de me répéter : laisse tomber genkernel, il ne t'apprendra rien  :Sad: 

Si tu veux quelque-chose qui démarre vite-fait, choisis plutôt une distribution binaire : il y en a d'excellentes !

Mais pour le noyau Gentoo, utilise la méthode classique "à la mimine". Au début, c'est déroutant et tu devras tâtonner un peu mais tu seras étonné de la vitesse avec laquelle tu maîtriseras le machin !

Par défaut, il y a une configuration de base : en principe, elle devrait permettre au moins de booter immédiatement mais sans fioritures.

Pour ton premier noyau, ne change que les options vraiment nécessaires.

Une règle d'or : si tu ne comprends pas une option, n'y touche surtout pas ...

Dès que tu auras un noyau qui démarre, conserve-le  précieusement ainsi que sa configuration : cela te servira de base pour tes futures expériences.

Ensuite, petit à petit, fais quelques essais plus audacieux.

En dernier lieu, essaie-toi au framebuffer : c'est un poil délicat (la preuve : genkernel ne s'en sort pas) mais c'est très instructif ...

Observe et note ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Norginou

Je prends note de vos conseils avisés   :Very Happy: 

Je vais refaire l'install de grub a la mimine et on vera bien.

Pour ce qui est de genkernel, je voulais en fait avoir un noyau bootable en cas de pepin avant de me faire "le mien a moi que j'ai compilé tout seul".

Force est de constater que c'est pas une franche reussite ^^.

Je vous tiens au courant.  :Wink: 

PS: Je suis assez stupefait de la reactivité de ce forum, je dois dire   :Shocked: . La première fois que je vois ca. Et puis, pour un premier contact, je suis completement ravi !  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

Bienvenue à toi Norginou   :Smile: 

[off]

 *Norginou wrote:*   

> (snip) PS: Je suis assez stupefait de la reactivité de ce forum, je dois dire  . La première fois que je vois ca. Et puis, pour un premier contact, je suis completement ravi ! 

 

boah... 10' ?... pas gagnant mais placé    :Wink: 

[private-joke]mais il est vrai que depuis que nous avons downgradé vers la version non patché du gothi on a gagné en fréquence moyenne   :Mr. Green: 

edit : @gothi : mmmh? rm /etc/adjtime  :p

edit 2 : @gothi : Méchant chat ! ^^

[/off]

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

> [private-joke]mais il est vrai que depuis que nous avons downgradé vers la version non patché du gothi on a gagné en fréquence moyenne  [/off]

 

Bon, heu, la semaine est finie : tu peux remettre ta bestiole à l'endroit !  :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

> dit : @gothi : mmmh? rm /etc/adjtime  :p

 

Ben oui, j'avais compris : 

 *Quote:*   

> je déclare l'upside-down-week ouverte !

 

Bon, c'est de plus en plus "private", alors, si on remettait les pendules à zéro ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Norginou

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ca y est ! Ca marche ! Je me suis tapé près de 3h de compilation, mais ca marche... et du premier coup :p

Compilation Noyau a la mimine, suppression de pas mal d'options inutiles, CA ROX ! GENTOO POWA ! C'est finit, je n'utiliserais plus jamais genkernel !

Merci a tous pour votre accueil et vos conseils !

Bonne soirée et bon week-end  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Que dire de plus qu'un autre client satisfait par sa Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

